# ein Link aus Frame soll gleichzeitig 2 Frames öffnen



## Alex HN (9. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Frameunterteilung: 
- links das Navigationsmenü
-oben eine Titelleiste
-rechts die eigentliche Seite

Wenn man links in der Navigation auf einen Menüpunkt klickt, dann soll sich ein neues Menü in demselben Frame, gleichzeitig aber auch eine Seite im rechten Frame öffnen.
Ich weiß, dass es andere Möglichkeiten von Menüführungen gibt, aber es ist nicht meine Idee.
Hat jemand einen Tipp? Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß Alex


----------



## redlama (9. November 2004)

Hi!
Schau mal hier

redlama


----------



## Layna (9. November 2004)

Der DIREKT helfende Link:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/beispiele/zweiframes.htm 
@redlama: du kannst manchmal echt fies sein


----------



## aTa (9. November 2004)

http://www.weltreise.dareal.de schau mal da dort ist es auch so gelöst dass per klick der Content und das Bild gewechselt werden.


----------

